# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroids that don't cause hair loss?

## YrRndFit21

Title. What are some effective ones with no risk of hair loss?

----------


## austinite

Steroids accelerate hair loss for those who are prone to it. I'm not prone, therefore never experienced hair loss with any compound.

----------


## Times Roman

Im' 50, with no hair thinning. But...

...i might be getting a receding hair line on the right side by the temple. it seems to have went back maybe a half inch.

don't think due to aas.....

----------


## YrRndFit21

> Steroids accelerate hair loss for those who are prone to it. I'm not prone, therefore never experienced hair loss with any compound.


Yes I'm aware of this. The question was what steroids wouldnt cause hair loss to those who are susceptible...

----------


## nusa

If your going to run test which should be the base for any cycle anyway, start propecia 1mg a month before starting cycle & you should be good. 
Worked for me & I'm prone to MPB but my hair actually grew thicker while taking it so iv stayed on propecia ever since.

----------


## Metalject

Test and Nandrolone tend to the friendliest on the hair line. They can both cause hair loss, test more so if you're predisposed to male pattern baldness. Even so, even if you are predisposed you might find low doses of test or Nandorlone won't have a strong hair loss effetc. 

5-alpha reductase inhibitors are your best bet when you're worried about your hair line. However, they're not recommended when you're using Nandrolone.

Your best bet will be to stay away from DHT compounds and Trenblone, these are the steroids that are the harshest on the hair line. 5-alpha reductase inhibitors will help with some of them but it's better to stick with Test and Nandro compounds when your hair is a concern.

----------


## SMcB

I don't understand how Deca can cause hairloss even to those extremely prone to male pattern baldness. Doesn't deca convert to DHN and not DHT? Also, deca is one of the most suppressive steroids . You will have almost zero natural test floating in your system while on. It's hard to believe when some people claim to have increased shedding while on deca. Is it possible these people are unknowingly buying cheap test with a deca label on it?

----------


## noon

Most men will have some form of hair loss going into there30's
its a good idea to look into propecia to combat the loss of hair
aas def have sped the process up for myself runs in the family
IMO you can pick 1 OF 3 choices
1. be muscular and shave it all
2. Be muscular and fight the baldness with every thing u have
3. be muscular and let it go gracefully keep it short
bald and skinny is not an option

----------


## rockme6

This topic is of interest to me. I am curious about a lower dose test enth only cycle. I'm thinking 300 mg/week spread out over two shots/week. Bro, your best bet is a long acting ester, enth or cyp. I think enth may have a slower release period by 24 hours. These long esters slowly release the test into your system, avoiding a huge spike which would have a higher chance of sides spilling over. 250-300 mg/week is still a performance enhancing dose. Also, deca is another great compound for your concern. It is highly anabolic , but very low on the androgenic effects. 200-300 mg should suffice. Try test only for 10-12 weeks. If you like it, take 12 weeks off and try a test/deca cycle. If you like that, try test/deca/anavar (oral) next time. I believe hair loss can be avoided. Use organic shampoos, buy a shower filtration system to filter out harsh impurities (that has done wonders for me)

----------


## rasc170

> If your going to run test which should be the base for any cycle anyway, start propecia 1mg a month before starting cycle & you should be good. 
> Worked for me & I'm prone to MPB but my hair actually grew thicker while taking it so iv stayed on propecia ever since.


I just started a 600MG of test eth cycle and been on dht blockers and rogaine and nizoral for the past 10 years. 2 weeks in and my hair feels thinner, but I havent noticed any shedding. I bumped up the finesteride from 1.25 daily to 2.5 daily and gonna see what happens. If youre not willing to part with your hair then dont cycle....simple as that. You can hope and do what you can to keep it, but in the end just make sure you're able to live with your decision

and everyone will tell you this compound may be safer than others...but u never know. My friend has done tren and kept his hair, but lost a good amount on test+anavar  cycle. Go figure

ps..., you'll hear a lot of guys saying just get a transplant....let me tell you now, if you're hair loss isnt in it's final stage it's a horrible idea. Have you ever seen a guy with a transplant who ended up losing hair around the area he got transplanted. Looks weird as ****.

----------


## [email protected]

> Most men will have some form of hair loss going into there30's
> its a good idea to look into propecia to combat the loss of hair
> aas def have sped the process up for myself runs in the family
> IMO you can pick 1 OF 3 choices
> 1. be muscular and shave it all
> 2. Be muscular and fight the baldness with every thing u have
> 3. be muscular and let it go gracefully keep it short
> bald and skinny is not an option



I vote for #3. Bald is ok. Skinny definitely is not an option.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I believe that MPB is genetic. If you're gonna go bald, you should just stay from AAS. I've seen guys lose hair from Test, Deca , Tren , and other similar compounds. I've never been prone to hair loss. As a matter of fact I've grown hair in unwanted places like my belly, eye brow's gotten thicker, and in the ear lobes. My kids think it's gross! Heck, I'd take hair in the ears over fat or skinny any day. LOL

----------


## Steroidman99

> Title. What are some effective ones with no risk of hair loss?


The info that you are getting here is chaotic and mostly not correct, as usually.

If you are prone to MPB and you don't want to increase the risk of hair loss, there are basically two good options:

Oxandrolone (Anavar ) and nandrolone . When taken in moderate dosages, these steroids shouldn't increase the androgenic activity in your body above the normal level. In fact, they may LOWER it below your normal level (which I experienced with Anavar that had temporarily cured my chronical seborrhea - a hyperandrogenic sign). I don't buy the crap that people were losing hair on Anavar. It is such a ludicruously mild steroid that you won't feel that you are taking something. The fact is that when you get it from steroid dealers, it is expensive and it may be counterfeited. 

If you want to be super-safe, then aryl-propionamide SARMs like S-4 or Ostarine are the best option. These drugs bind to androgen receptors in the body and block DHT from working. As a result, the androgenic activity in your body will fall below the normal level, sometimes very markedly. It sounds almost unbelievably, but the results in animals were very consistent and should be replicated in humans as well: The more you take it, the less your hair should be affected. For example, S-1 was tested in rats as a potential cure for prostate hyperplasia, and it showed similar results like a megadose of finasteride. The whole group of aryl-propionamide SARMs was actually recently patented as a potential treatment for hairloss (!)

I would stay away from testosterone , though, although in theory, it shouldn't harm you when taken together with finasteride. However, I saw a study in which 600 mg testosterone/week elevated DHT levels 7-times! I wouldn't be so sure, if 1 mg finasteride saved you.

----------


## Bonaparte

Anavar and Turinabol .

----------


## rockme6

Would one be able to utilize fina or SARMs at the onset of hairloss to stop it? Or do these compounds have to be front loaded and be actively circulating in your system to prevent the hairloss. I understand you can take these chems when and if hairloss occurs to stop it in it's tracks. Just wanted to double check here

----------


## WMSuperSport

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but it's subject is of major importance to me and others I'm sure. I've been on 1mg finasteride for several years for hair thinning in my 20s. I still have most of my hair but wanted to stop loosing any more, as I don't look right with a shaved head. During the end of my first test cycle recently, I "feel" like I lost hair, even though I can't measure it or even noticed anything in the shower or anything. I just think it looks thinner to me, IMO, lately. Now I've always been paranoid about it so I can't say for sure, but I would like to research if higher doses of finasteride may help, or trying the SARMS ... just my personal experience

----------


## Doom44

i don't think is steroid cause hair loss. is family genetic

----------


## Angel of death

Anavar can and will cause hair loss in those very prone to it. Tbol is a better choice as far as hair is concerned. Anavar is not as mild as people think especially 60mg+ doses

----------


## BBJT200

If you're extremely concerned about your hair, find something other than steroids to use.

----------

